# Betrug über 0170/*******



## Dust77 (8 Juni 2009)

Ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe. Kann sein, dass ich ein Volldepp bin, und in eine Handy-Falle getreten bin, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mit Euerer Erfahrung mir helfen.

Okay...was bisher geschah:

1. Ich geh auf flirt-site, schreibe ein paar Mails mit einer Dame hin und her.
2. Irgendwann fragt sie nach meiner handynummer, um mir Bilder zu schicken.
3. kriege sms von 0170/8778112 (keine Kostenanzeige im unteren Teil der sms; bei eplus angefragt. Nummer ist tatsächlich Tmobile-Netz).
4. ich antworte, dass ich keine Zeit habe.
5. Sie schickt Videos und Bilder auf mein Handy (alles von der 0170-Nummer).
6. ich antworte ein paar Mal, weil sie echt scharf war.
7.Und plötzlich meldet sie sich nicht mehr...

Also was denkt Ihr? Abzocke?

Freu mich auf Antworten!

Dust77


----------



## Dust77 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Betrug über 0170/*******???*

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass ich bei der Dame anrufen sollte. Hab ich dann auch mal gemacht. War aber nur eine TMobile Mobilbox dran. Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2009)

*AW: Betrug über 0170/*******???*

Um direkt einmal mit der Tür ins Haus zu fallen:



Dust77 schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich ein Volldepp bin, und in eine Handy-Falle getreten bin, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mit Euerer Erfahrung mir helfen.



Ja, bist du. Ja, bist du! Du glaubst also im Ernst, dass sich "eine Dame", die so scharf ist, dass sie nur einmal kurz vor die Haustür gehen müsste, um jeden beliebigen Adonis abzugreifen, auf Flirt-Seiten herumhängt und nach ein paar Mails von irgendeinem sabbernden Typen Fotos und Videos an diesen verschickt? Aufs Handy?! Ich wiederhole erneut: Ja, bist du!

Wir wissen doch schon seitdem man seine Rufnummer in ein anderes Netz mitnehmen kann, dass auch eine 0170-Nummer als Absenderkennung kaum aussagekräftig ist. Ausserdem könnte da genauso gut "110" oder "pay4everything.com" als Absender stehen. Dahinter kann ein Abo-Dienst oder (wie wahrscheinlich in deinem Fall) ein Premium-Dienst für 1,89 EUR/SMS stehen. Ggf. zzgl. 9,99 EUR pro von dir weiter bei der "Dame" angefragtem Bild/Video.

Tatsächlich sitzen an der Verteilerstelle fettige, pickelige Heimarbeiter in den besten Jahren, die genauso viel mit der gezeigten "Dame" zu tun haben, wie Beethoven mit Heavy Metal und den ganzen Tag lang selbst über den Profi-Bildern onanieren, die sie da so heiter mit ihrem Pseudonym "Jaqueline", "Nina" oder (wer gerne möchte) "Ludmilla" verschicken.

Wo lassen sich für solche Profi-Chatter die einfachsten Geschäfte machen? Richtig: Auf Chat-, respektive Flirt-Seiten, wo ahnungslose, notgeile Typen nur darauf warten, über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Dass die Seitenbetreiber häufig selbst die Finger im Spiel haben, um ein Stück vom Kuchen abzubekommen, ist selbstverständlich ein Gerücht! Genauso wie dass 90% der Kontaktseiten-Provider Fake-Profile anlegen, um den Eindruck zu erwecken, Paris Hilton würde dort nur auf DEINE Mail, DEINEN Anstupser bzw. DEINE Premium-Mitgliedschaft warten.

Ich hoffe meine Ausführungen waren so hilfreich wie direkt! Eine Beurteilung von diesen Machenschaften bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Ohne die Naivität und - ja tatsächlich - Dummheit von unzähligen Internetnutzern würden diese allerdings erst gar nicht ermöglicht.


----------

